# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Resolution Centre >  Be respectful.

## az

"So go troll elsewhere you have no idea what you are babbling about."

http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...1&postcount=16
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140702

If things were more clear, there would not have been any concern.  I was very concerned.  I had offered to help you in that thread, twice.

That is no reason for you to insult me. 

I want an apology, please.

----------


## ubuntu-geek

I am glad you were concerned however its not your issue. Making a decision on the spot was needed since I had no reply, renewing the server contract and getting donations to pay for extra bandwidth was needed.

I understand you dislike me and dislike everything I do, thats fine. Once you address your consistant harrassment/insults to forum staff and until you apologize and realize your mistakes I don't see that happening.

Item 1: 
http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...6&postcount=12

Item 2:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...8&postcount=14

Your monthly outbursts and harrassment need to come to a close.

----------


## az

> I am glad you were concerned however its not your issue. Making a decision on the spot was needed since I had no reply, renewing the server contract and getting donations to pay for extra bandwidth was needed.


Yes, but in the context of getting the server from Canonical late, what does the donation pay for?  A whole extra year, or just the time before the new server can be online?  I still don't know.

The fact that threads asking for details on the topic
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140622
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=141111
were quickly locked didn't help, either.

I was not the only one to have these concerns, actually. 




> I understand you dislike me and dislike everything I do, thats fine. Once you address your consistant harrassment/insults to forum staff and until you apologize and realize your mistakes I don't see that happening.


I don't dislike you.  I don't know you.

I often dissagree with you, and that's no reason to take anything I say personaly.  I have tried hard to continue to be respectful through our dissagreements.  I am offended that merely asking you of a question is usually interperated in a hostile way.  However, if I have failed to contain my words and have said something offensive in the past, I'm sorry and that was not my intention.

I don't ever except anyone to agree with me all the time - I just expect respectful conversation about the topic.  

On this topic specifially, I can see both sides as being okay.  If Canonical want to pay for the server, that give you more time and ressources to pour into the forums.

If the forums want to be a 100% community effort and stay seperate (but still official) from Canonical, that's great, too.  My concern was that people should know what they are donating for, clearly.




> I
> Item 1: 
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...6&postcount=12


Are you offended by my hoping the misunderstanding can be cleared up?  Why?  Had you already spoken to James Troup at that point?




> I
> Item 2:
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...8&postcount=14


Again, why do you find that offensive?  How could I have worded that any differently than "this is not a personal attack, it's a question"?




> I
> Your monthly outbursts and harrassment need to come to a close.


Whenever I have a question or a concern, I bring it up.  What can I do for you to not think of these concerns as harassment?

----------


## az

And another thing:

"Also, even if/when these forums are hosted by canonical nothing is going to change on forum policy/ownership/management/staff just to make that perfectly clear."

Who said otherwise?  

I can understand the concern.  I think Mark Shuttleworth can too - he explained that the reason Canonical had not offered to help the forums in the beginning was to not undermine you.

I even mentioned the point about the forums being a 100 per cent seperate from Canonical in the thread you locked.  I'm sure lots of people would see that as a noble goal - so long as the intention is well stated.

The forums policies have evolved since the beginning and they are just fine the way they are.  The jail, the backyard, holding off on deleting, this resolution center:  what more could one want?  There is no reason to want to change the management of the forums.

Well, maybe the management could take things a little less personally.....

----------


## KiwiNZ

Azz

Your continued questioning on this matter puts any planning and negotiation at risk.
UG was correct in the answers he gave you. This matter is not in your scope.
It is normal practice and prudent practice in any commercial negotiation to keep details of those negotiations confidential until agreements are finalised.

Whether intentional or not your continuation of this matter could put the future of these forums at risk.

Sometimes Azz silence is best .

----------


## az

> Azz
> 
> Your continued questioning on this matter puts any planning and negotiation at risk.
> UG was correct in the answers he gave you. This matter is not in your scope.
> It is normal practice and prudent practice in any commercial negotiation to keep details of those negotiations confidential until agreements are finalised.
> 
> Whether intentional or not your continuation of this matter could put the future of these forums at risk..


The situation went from "I got blown off" to "He had good reason why he didn't get back to me and we are working out the kinks and hopefully things will work out" after my suggestion that this was a typical oversight from James Troup.  I would say that makes the situation better, not worse, no?

I beleive my facts were straight.

While not wrong, the way my questions were answered by UbuntuGeek left a lot to the imagination.  Perhaps that is what would put the forums at risk?

At any rate, if the question could not be answered, there would have been a very nice and adequate way of saying that instead of violating the code of conduct by telling me "So go troll elsewhere you have no idea what you are babbling about."




> Sometimes Azz silence is best .


Let's please resolve this issue instead of saying mean things like that.

----------


## KiwiNZ

> Let's please resolve this issue instead of saying mean things like that.


Azz I was not being mean ,I was simply saying that in many instance in life sometimes silence is the best practice in order to not put things at risk .

----------


## az

> Azz I was not being mean ,I was simply saying that in many instance in life sometimes silence is the best practice in order to not put things at risk .


Respectfully, with regards to the information I had, I don't think this was one of those times.

Also, whether I am correct or not about that is not a reason to violate the code of conduct.

----------


## KiwiNZ

Azz 

I dont believe any resolution tendered here will meet your requirements save to say you were right and all else were wrong.

Ubuntu-geek on several occasions answered your questions with the answer he deemed the most appropriate. Given that the hosting of this forum is his decision. He answered you with a calm and measured response and asked that you accept his answer and leave it to him to resolve. However regretfully you did not accept this and persisted questioning.

Your disregard for his responsibilties and presistense resulted in UG becoming aggravated with you and his reponses reflected this as it would anyone else.

Again you have not considered the responses given you regarding the hosting issues.

The forum guildlines provides that the staff will make decisions without input and ask that the members respect this. Your actions in continuing can be seen as in breach of this article.

----------


## az

> Azz 
> 
> I dont believe any resolution tendered here will meet your requirements save to say you were right and all else were wrong.


I think I have said in every thread involved here that I may be wrong.  That's not my point.

What is required for a resolution is an apology.





> Ubuntu-geek on several occasions answered your questions with the answer he deemed the most appropriate. Given that the hosting of this forum is his decision. He answered you with a calm and measured response and asked that you accept his answer and leave it to him to resolve. However regretfully you did not accept this and persisted questioning.
> 
> Your disregard for his responsibilties and presistense resulted in UG becoming aggravated with you and his reponses reflected this as it would anyone else.
> 
> Again you have not considered the responses given you regarding the hosting issues.


His response brought about more questions that answers.  What choice did I have?




> The forum guildlines provides that the staff will make decisions without input and ask that the members respect this. Your actions in continuing can be seen as in breach of this article.


I will not respect a violation of the code of conduct.  Would you?

So, are you saying your official response to this resolution center thread is to say that I am breaching forum rules by asking for an apology?

----------


## ubuntu-geek

"So go troll elsewhere you have no idea what you are babbling about."

Regarding this statement, you were not bringing any good to a situation that has been resolved numerous times. Notice there is no "your" or "you are" in this statement. In that case it appeared as if you "trolling" looking for trouble based on your repeated harrassing attempts. I encourage your to read the forum policy to prevent further situations.

I consider this case closed based on the above information thank you kiwinz for taking the words out of my post. Andrew, thank you for addressing your concerns in the resolution center.

----------


## az

You have violated the code of conduct.  That is unbecoming of Ubuntu.

----------


## ubuntu-geek

Well If you feel that way then I guess there is nothing this thread can achieve. Forum administrations will be reviewing your account and will make a decision on your forum access based on your violations of forum policy.

Have a great day.

----------

